# Inspiration



## Ćerulean

Post what inspires you.


----------



## de l'eau salée

Beautiful voices.









Peaceful awareness.









Sadness.









Creativity.









Gandhi.









More peaceful awareness.









Love.









Music with a gooood cause.


----------



## Spooky




----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## DayLightSun

Intelligent women that say it how it is with out apologizing. 




He inspires me to blast it in the car.


----------



## Happy

My mom inspires me.:happy:


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Ungweliante

The Goddess


----------



## Spooky




----------



## WickedQueen

Money is my only inspiration (but I'm NOT a golddigger).


----------



## Kokos

Badass


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Ćerulean

YouTube - EESS


----------



## Ninja

YouTube - Sasquatch music festival 2009 - Guy starts dance party


----------



## sooner

Its mostly people who inspire me.









Patton










Lawrence of Arabia










Hot ass





(Its mostly the last one)


----------



## thewindlistens

It's not that I have a problem with it, not at all, but I view it in terms of _what_ inspires me to do _what_ and all of you posting pictures of hot women leaves very little to imagination. Not that I mind that kind of inspiration, but I think that this thread is a better place for it. :laughing:

Oh and, boredom is what inspires me, for some reason. Never a better time to start writing , drawing or playing a guitar than when I'm bored out of my mind.

Edit:

Recently, this picture inspired me. It's an actual photo of Saturn eclipsing the sun, taken by a probe. A much larger ring system than ever before was seen in it. Also, you see that little dot, just above the left tip of the main rings? That's Earth.










Photos of aurora systems from orbit.



















Things that bring out the melancholy in me.


----------



## Liontiger

This is kind of embarrassing but...how do you post a youtube video?


----------



## Harley

Ninja said:


> YouTube - Sasquatch music festival 2009 - Guy starts dance party


LMAO:crazy: Epic.

Inspirations: Dark moody things mostly.


----------



## Ćerulean

Liontiger said:


> This is kind of embarrassing but...how do you post a youtube video?


copy and paste.

also, once you've copied it, click the "link" button and paste it thtere. that may solve ur problem.


----------



## Liontiger

Okay, this is the kind of inspiring for when you want to attain something. (The inspiring part is about a minute into it.)





 
This is the kind of inspiring for when I'm miserable and need cheering up. (There weren't any good youtube vids.)

Andrew Bird ? Don't Be Scared ? Free listening & lyrics at Last.fm

And this is the kind of inspiring for when you need creative energy.... anything else from Andrew Bird. That man is awesome :crazy:


----------



## Medora

thewindlistens said:


> Things that bring out the melancholy in me.


That picture reminds me of this video for The American Dollar's "Anything You Synthesize": 






Like the picture, it is both saddening and inspiring at the same time. But, unlike the picture, the video heads in the opposite direction.


----------



## DayLightSun

WHat?


----------



## Vasoline

Lightning inspires me. It's power and rejuvenating to see.


----------



## Marino




----------



## Ćerulean

I like Cody Weber's work, especially the artsy productions he puts out. The Dichotomy Between is also good, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Marino

Res said:


> I like Cody Weber's work, especially the artsy productions he puts out. The Dichotomy Between is also good, wouldn't you agree?


YES. I LOVE Cody's work and his whole background. He just seems like a very genuine human being.


----------



## Marino

I'm sorry for double posting but one of the people I am subscribed to on YouTube just posted something that really inspires me. 

If this doesn't make you fortunate, I'm afraid nothing can. We truly have NOTHING to complain about.


----------



## Closet Extrovert

Let's see, what inspires me?

Movies, magazine articles, people, verses, pictures. :happy:


----------



## Harley

Bang.Your dead.


----------



## Marino

I'm the least emotional person you'll ever meet, an Aspie with Schizoid tendencies....and I cried because of this video. 
Our universe is so fucking beautiful. :laughing:


----------



## SummoningDark




----------



## Munchies




----------



## So Long So Long

They make me proud to be a Nerdfigher. ;3 






_"Why do we fill our heads with these things 
that don't make no sense?"_ 










Welcome to my Hogwarts! -- It's what I wish was real and where I tend to stray to when in my daydreams and imagination. It's amazing.










My friends, whether they're offline or on.










Music is what emotions would sound like if they made a noise; and that my friend is amazing. 

Hmm... I'll add more later.


----------



## Ćerulean

His other videos on Risk are worth checking out.


----------



## Linesky

Marino said:


> I'm the least emotional person you'll ever meet, an Aspie with Schizoid tendencies....and I cried because of this video.
> Our universe is so fucking beautiful. :laughing:
> 
> YouTube - The Cosmic Perspective: Journey To The Edge Of The Universe


It's okay, one time a short class about Nietzsche almost made me cry after I was getting into it (I hid it, of course).
::crazy::


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## skycloud86

What inspires me most is music, a quiet walk, daydreaming for ages or reading other works of literature.


----------



## Ćerulean

skycloud86 said:


> What inspires me most is music, a quiet walk, daydreaming for ages or reading other works of literature.


Which music and works of literature inspire you? Do share. :happy:


----------



## skycloud86

Res said:


> Which music and works of literature inspire you? Do share. :happy:


Music without lyrics such as by Immediate Music can be really useful. Even though IM make music just for trailers, it's lack of lyrics means that you make up a story as you listen. ALternative rock bands are also useful for this purpose.

Often, sci-fi or fantasy books can be really useful for inspiration as they are often set in fictional universes or in the far flung future.


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## PeacePassion

the way the possibilities of a blank page stimulate the imagination inspires me. 









the possibilities inherent travelling an open road. 










sharing ideas with eccentric friends...


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Map of your Head

Pretty much everything in my youtube favourites, which is way too much to post. 






















I tried keeping it short.


----------



## Ćerulean

YouTube - Unpopular Kids


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## SeekJess

Kurt inspired me to write, even though it never made sense. I am greatful for Nirvana, for thinking outside of the box.








This inspires me to become a better person, and I'm considering enlisting








This is my ex.. despite everything that happened between us these past 60 days, he really did inspire me to use my full potential in everything I do, and to believe in myself. That I do thank him for.. and he was right, I did deserve better than him too.


----------



## SeekJess

Trent Reznor - for putting how I feel into actual words, he is my role model for writing.. One day I wish to be as accomplished as he is. 









Joel Witkin - because I have never seen photography done in such a obscene way. 









Opiates used to inspire me to be numb, and not feel. Now I aspire to something higher. Life.


----------



## PeacePassion




----------



## Rourk




----------



## Mind Marauder




----------



## parallel




----------



## Bohemian

Yup, I'm a Christina fan


----------



## Ćerulean

Superbowl commercials which lit a fire inside me.


----------



## Slider




----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Ćerulean

YouTube - Bungee Jumping For Beginners


----------



## pinkrasputin

My accomplishments:









My daughter:









My Coaches:









Ultra Marathon Runner Dean Karnazes:









2008 Olympic Marathon Winner, Constantina Tomescu-Dita (40):









Luciano Pavarotti:
YouTube - Nessun Dorma (Pavarotti, NY 1980)

My Students:









My Buddies:









My ESTP Daddy:


----------



## pinkrasputin

YouTube - Derek Redmond and Dad


----------



## Ćerulean

pinkrasputin said:


> YouTube - Derek Redmond and Dad


holy shit you're good. i think you fit the enfp-inspirers model well. roud:

Here's one from me of your typical American who just woke up in his life:
YouTube - My 120 pound journey.

And another is not hugely inspirational, but quite fun to watch -- a game series I enjoy watching -- and it shows where a little hope goes. It's tournament Halo 3 matches of Pro Gamers playing team-styled brackets till it's narrowed down to just one winner. The guy who does well for his team (Neighbor) outplayed a gamer on the other team (Clutch). Irony, no? 
YouTube - Neighbor doing the best clutch ball-play in MLG history!

:crazy:


----------



## pinkrasputin

Res said:


> holy shit you're good. i think you fit the enfp-inspirers model well. roud:
> 
> Here's one from me of your typical American who just woke up in his life:
> YouTube - My 120 pound journey.


F**K YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you. :happy:


----------

